# new guy from NY



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome..nice to see another NYer


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:set1_signs009:Welcome to AT


----------



## Kcaratsole (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice to see another guy from my area. Welcome


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

just wondering were your archery shop is.i have 13 acres just pass syracuse.i get off interstate 81 at the pulaski exit.were are all the shoots held.thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

bigblackrado.


----------



## mike57 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome I'm from western NY and just joined about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

welcome from Oneonta Ny...feel the same way...wish I had a extra $1000 for a new bow...but retired on fixed income. I think I will use some of that $$$ for gas to go to shoots when gas hits $5.00 a gal in NY...


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*





FREE SHIPPING UNTIL FEB, 14TH !!! 
Go to www.BowArmory.com for Details


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

